# Is this a suitable mix? should i add anything?



## Meeces89 (Jun 20, 2011)

i bought a rat mix as the only other readily available option (the only one to mention mice infact) contained lots of peanuts which as far as i'm aware should be avoided in a staple food

ingredients are as follows:

extruded wheat
torrified wheat
whole oats
grass pellets
poultry meat extrusions
whole maize
flaked maize
flaked peas
flaked beans
flaked soya beans
pellets
soya oil
vitamins and minerals

values:

protein 15%
oils 4.5%
fibre 7%
ash 3.5%

vitamin a 10,000 iu/kg
vitamin D3 1000 iu/kg
vitamin E 50mg/kg
Cu (?) 10mg/kg

do let me know if this is suitable or if i should scrap it and get something else, or if theres anything i could/should add to make it better
i will be feeding fresh fruit/veg too


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

That sounds fine as a staple diet to me. They won't eat the grass pellets but the rest should go down just fine 

Careful with the fruit and vegetables, more than an occasional small amount will upset their stomachs. You could treat them with cooked meat, boiled rice, mashed potato; basically anything that you would cook for yourself which isn't high in sugar, salt or fat, sunflower seeds, pumpkin seeds, bread, mealworms (dried or live). That would be better for them than fruit and vegetables


----------



## Meeces89 (Jun 20, 2011)

oh good, yeah the grass pellets seemed a bit of a "why" ingredient to me haha

is there anything it'd be good to add to it? i hear so many people making their own mixes and i don't have a clue what to be including really :lol:

ah alright, i didnt know they could eat mealworms, thats a new one haha, luckily we already buy them for the birds so that shouldn't be too difficult.

treat wise, are the drops you find in pet shops as awful as they seem? i'd guess its best to stick to natural things?

are dried fruits any better than fresh in terms of upset tummies? (banana, apricot, raisins etc)


----------



## Meeces89 (Jun 20, 2011)

should mention also, i've got some budgie mix for our bird that contains
canary seed, white and red millet, more wheat haha, and egg yolk powder

and also some whiskas kitten dry food that we weaned our kitten off onto something better quality for her

Cereals, Meat and Animal Derivatives (including 4% Chicken in the brown kibbles, including 4% Meat in the meaty nuggets filling), Vegetable Protein Extracts, Oils and Fats, Derivatives, of Vegeatble origin, Minerals, Vegetables (including 4% Carrots in the orange kibbles, 4% Peas in the green kibbles), Milk and Milk Derivatives (including 4% Milk in the nuggets).

would any of these bits and bobs be any good?


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

the bird seed and dry kitten food should be ok. I use these as apart of a mix I make for pregnant/young/sick etc mice (along with other stuff in the mix)


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

I would be wary of feeding that much protein to mice unless they are nursing or very young. Adult pet mice need between 11% and 15%.

Dried fruits are worse in a way because they contain so much sugar


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

I'd add a complete working dog food (approx 22% protein or less - they're usually around 20%) and some bird seed (e.g. millet, sunflower, linseed etc).


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

I used to use greyhound kibble but I cant get it round where I live now.


----------



## Galaxy (May 25, 2011)

All my mice that i have now eat the grass pellets which is really odd cos when i used to have mice before they were the only things left.


----------

